

Ask HN: What is an alternative to SMS? - sreenadh

I am trouble phrasing the right question, so please let me explain.<p>For while now, I am communicating via google chat, skype &amp; emails(gmail &amp; hotmail). I do not use SMS and my voice calls are via skype. Recently I got locked out of my alternative Yahoo email address and could not receive SMS as the number was not with me anymore.<p>I just keep changing my number if I get a better offer or I am in a different country. Right now I split my time between two countries and I do not have a permanent number as international roaming is expensive. I just take a mobile package with data and do not bother about the voice or SMS. But now growing number of services need you to have a mobile number attached to the email account and they keep smsing codes as a part of security on each log in.<p>Is there any way I can do away the need for SMS or some online service that can receive SMS???
======
informatimago
For old technologies falling in disuse, like fax, there's an opportunity in
the trailing edge to providing it as a service thru the internet.

You can have a fax number, and any fax sent to that number will be forwarded
to you as an attachment in an email.

Similarly, there are services providing you with a phone number to receive SMS
messages and forward them by email:

[https://www.raymond.cc/blog/top-10-sites-receive-sms-
online-...](https://www.raymond.cc/blog/top-10-sites-receive-sms-online-
without-phone/)

------
taprun
Can't you simply get a permanent/alternative number from Google Voice?
[https://www.google.com/voice](https://www.google.com/voice)

~~~
archagon
This. With Hangouts integration, your SMS will appear alongside your Gmail
chats. Super easy.

------
brandonlipman
I use telegram it's an app and it works great cross platforms. The other
option is Skype it's a little buggy but more people have it and most are
comfortable using it.

------
therealidiot
Is there a reason you don't bother transferring your number to the new
provider when you switch (to another provider in the same country)?

~~~
sreenadh
Number portability is a hassle. The feature is just available as the Govt
forced it but the providers are not interested in people using the service.

~~~
stevekemp
I guess this depends on where you are, USA I assume?

Certainly in Europe changing providers and moving your number around is a
commonplace activity.

------
anthony_barker
voip.ms offers inbound sms on sip calls. $1 a month for a # and then you can
use csipsimple or other voip software

